# bush-hog question



## djohns3 (May 16, 2011)

I have a Farmall 140 and would like to know if anyone knows if I can pull a 6 ft bush-hog with it??? Can it handle one that large?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

For a hog that size, you need around 35 HP to be in the comfort zone. Many brochures even call for as much as 40 Hp. The best thing to do, because I personally don't know how much HP you have, is to rent one and see if it handles it, but I'd be willing to venture that it would. I guess it all comes down to how rough of material you plan on cutting, but weeds I'd say yes, brush, no.


----------



## djohns3 (May 16, 2011)

I am asking because my neighbor says do not worry about buying one as he has one and I can use it anytime. Can't beat a neighbor like that but don't want to tear up my tractor or hurt his bush-hog.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Not familiar with your equipment so can't say anything too specific. The way I see it is, there are 2 major things you need to consider. Can your tractor physically handle the mower without difficulty? Second thing is what are you cutting? Are we talking just grass or is there brush to consider? If dealing with brush, that will take more power than just cutting grass. Oh, one other thing, how well does the mower discharge grass, especially if heavy on the first cut. If you are cutting heavy grass and mower doesn't discharge well, power requirement will go up considerably.

I've cut my pasture with 2 different mowers, one struggled to keep itself clear and the other one didn't. Very noticeable difference in power needs between these 2 different mowers.


----------



## djohns3 (May 16, 2011)

No just doing grass in a small field and the gravel roads on my property. No brush at all


----------



## djohns3 (May 16, 2011)

Guess I will give it a try but the grass has gotten very tall as I haven't been able to keep up with it so far this year


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

At 21hp I'd say that your past the comfort zone to run a 6ft bush hog. If it is a pull behind, maybe you might try. I have a 3pt 4' behind my Kubota 4wd (17hp) and it gets to be a struggle in the thick stuff. Not to mention the weight hanging back there and steering whn you have to lift it all the way (even with weight on the front).


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did not know that the HP rating was that low. Was figuring 25 or more. You won't hurt the hog then but you will be taxing the crap out of your engine.


----------



## djohns3 (May 16, 2011)

Does not sound good for a 6 footer. Does anyone know what I can expect to pay for a decent used 4 footer???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

In my opinion, used is more than new on something like that. Also depending on the manufacturer and the grade you buy factor in heavily. I would look at something along the lines of a Brush hog brand or Rhino. Higher end but it will pay dividends in the long run.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

IMHO, whatever you get, get it with the stump jumper option. Cause you never know what lurks in the tall grass!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The 140 replaced the Farmall A, so I don't think it will handle a brush hog that big. They did make underslung mowers for them, Woods still does IIRC. That would be a better bet for you than trying to hang all that weight off the back of that small a tractor.


----------



## djohns3 (May 16, 2011)

Does not look like I can use the 6 foot bush-hog at all. I have woods belly mower for it but I am still trying to find the bushing that connects the pulley to the PTO. Having trouble finding it online or through local dealer.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

djohns3 said:


> Guess I will give it a try but the grass has gotten very tall as I haven't been able to keep up with it so far this year


How tall and how dense?


----------



## djohns3 (May 16, 2011)

some of it is pretty thin on the gravel roads on my property, but a couple of the fields are pretty thick. I just got the tractor and have not gotten any mowers working on it. Last year I had a buddy cut it, which what it looks like I am going to have to do again unless I can come up with a bush-hog cheap. Those things cost a lot and I had to pay for the tractor so it is rough with the cost of everything going up. Including used or new equipment.


----------

